# Bloomington, Illinois; Male; 3yo in need of home.



## Colonel Tyler (Feb 10, 2020)

We are in Bloomington Illinois. My 3 year old male Golden Shepard is needing a new home. Retiring and the senior community we will be living in does not allow large dogs. He's up to date on his shots, very well behaved, gets along great with kids as well. Having to part with him is heartbreaking but necessary. If interested in him becoming part of your family please reach out to me. Thanks


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Is it possible you could stay somewhere that would allow you to keep your dog?


----------



## Colonel Tyler (Feb 10, 2020)

Really wish we could. Behind on social security at the end if the year limits where I can live and afford to pay for everything. My income is fixed and therefore I'm limited. Really hate doing it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Please see the advice that I gave in this other thread recently on how to find a good home:








Watkinsville, GA, Kuma, F, 8mo: Sweetheart in need of...


I have a female puppy named kuma, she is and 8 month old purebred GSD. We live in watkinsville Georgia, USA. My parents got her for me when she was 14 weeks old. The breeder said she was 12 weeks old and fully vaccinated/ wormed. When we got her she couldn't even walk, she was terrified of...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Colonel Tyler (Feb 10, 2020)

We have a 3 yr old Male Blonde German Shepard that we need to find a good home. Getting older and moving to a senior facility that doesn't allow large dogs. I wish I could take him with me put I can't. Anyone interested in adopting him please let me know. Blonde Sheppard's are rare and he has not been neutered yet, so will make some gorgeous babies.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@Colonel Tyler, did you read the link that I posted above with the instructions on how to go about this?
The link to the service that I posted will give you much better resources for rehoming than you can find on a public forum -- and it's free to post the dog where good adopters will be likely to see it, free to have it generate adoption applications for you, and free to generate adoption contracts. Unless you're trying to sell the dog, it's a fabulous way to find a home.


----------



## Dog lover3000 (Feb 17, 2021)

I'll take him


----------



## markoff (Nov 20, 2020)

🥰


----------

